# Think I have a Keystone Lemon!!!!!!!!



## seppi (Jul 29, 2004)

Bought a 2003 286 rls Springdale T/T with double slide-out...Have had nothing but nagging troubles with it.1: Floor sags and squeaks all the time(normal dealer says)2:Numeruos water leaks at slides and front window..3:Outside framing around slideouts bent out at bottoms..(N,D,S)4: But most resently the siding on both sides of the RV are cracking vertically,, trying to get this addressed with dealer for the last 2 days, but he's not phoning me back (GO FIGURE)Is there anybody else having these problems with Keystone products or just me ??????

         SEPPI, ONE FRUSTRATED CAMPER !!!!!


----------



## Gruffy (Jul 29, 2004)

Think I have a Keystone Lemon!!!!!!!!

Yes... go to www.montanaowners.com ...  There is a lot to read, so settle in and go through it. :disapprove:


----------



## rlmurraysr59 (Jul 29, 2004)

Think I have a Keystone Lemon!!!!!!!!

Unfortunately, Seppi you have joined the wonderful world of rv ownership and testing your mechanical ability all at the same time.
I have owned two T/T and now a motorhome.  The first was a 24ft Starcraft that I pulled all over the eastern US with nothing more than a broken spring one time from a pot hole.

The next one was a top of the line Holiday Rambler 32' with a living room slide.  More trouble than it was worth.  Blew 10 tires in 3 years and neither Goodyear nor Holiday Rambler could or would tell me what was wrong.  Had it weighed and I was 1500lbs underweight with all of the things we carried.  Go figure.  It also had drain problems, the flooring cracked in the bathroom, the underpan filled up with water and dirt, and the brakes disintegrated when I was pulling it home from the dealership.  Something which the dealer and Holiday Rambler promptly said was my fault because I must have been riding the brakes.  Yea, have you ever tried to ride the brakes when they are electric.  I don't think so.  Turned out the brake manufacturer had put out some bad brake shoes and they replaced them free of charge.

Then I bought this white elephant that sits in my driveway now.  I have a full hookup right in my side yard.  I use it as a guest house.  It leaked, the mufflers fell off, the air conditioner in the front quit working, (took me two years to get it fixed) then the dashboard air quit, (workhorse fixed that under warranty), they didn't put the gas tank filler tube on correctly and gas would spill out, (expensive), etc. etc. etc. to long to list.  I had to fix everything but the air conditioners myself.  

I bought it from a dealer in Michigan called Walt Michael's RV Superstore.  I have never talked to anyone there except the operator.  Then they went to a digital answering system so I have never talked to anyone but listened to a machine for 40 minutes one night before I finally gave up.

I wrote Fleetwood a letter and they brushed me off big time.  Sent me a letter that basically said, We are taking your complaints under advisement at our next staff meeting for a good laugh.  They could care less that this motorhome was slapped together like a bunch of kids building a go-cart out of wood and old wheels.

I told them that I worked for General Motors for 35 years.  In the early 80's we had a shift to small cars that were quality built in Japan.  Before that the domestic automaker just pushed them out the door and if they fell apart you could leave them for weeks at a dealership that didn't care about your or your problem.  Then the foreign competition stepped in.  Things changed real quick.  If you go to a Chevy dealer now you won't see cars lined up around the block waiting for the door handle to be put back on.  

To bad there isn't any foreign competition in the RV industry.  Might get rid of some of the low quality domestic products, put the big shot owners out of business, and close up some of the indifferent dealerships.  Or straighten out their attitude.  Just a thought.

Good luck.


----------

